# Can it be outside of the shop?



## Ultradog MN (Dec 11, 2021)

Have to keep the driveway open so you can get into the shop right? 
About 8" of the white stuff here last night.


----------



## mmcmdl (Dec 11, 2021)

I thought EVERYONE had a tractor or three sitting in the driveway .


----------



## NCjeeper (Dec 11, 2021)

Who is the neighbor with the Scout Dave?


----------



## mmcmdl (Dec 11, 2021)

Bobby , my neighbor . It just arrived a few weeks ago from somewhere down south . I'm not the only one in the neighborhood with lawn ornaments ! Makes me feel right at home .  


NCjeeper said:


> Who is the neighbor with the Scout Dave?


I believe he paid $7000 for it btw .


----------



## woodchucker (Dec 11, 2021)

mmcmdl said:


> Bobby , my neighbor . It just arrived a few weeks ago from somewhere down south . I'm not the only one in the neighborhood with lawn ornaments ! Makes me feel right at home .
> 
> I believe he paid $7000 for it btw .


7k seems like a lot, has it been undergoing a rebuild already?


----------



## mmcmdl (Dec 11, 2021)

The scout is in decent shape and runs great , but I think everyone is watching too many Mecum Auctions lately .   I do know these old 4 WD vehicles are going for outrageous $$$$$$ . I still have my 93 K5 2 door Blazer waiting to get on it .


----------



## woodchucker (Dec 11, 2021)

mmcmdl said:


> The scout is in decent shape and runs great , but I think everyone is watching too many Mecum Auctions lately .   I do know these old 4 WD vehicles are going for outrageous $$$$$$ . I still have my 93 K5 2 door Blazer waiting to get on it .


yep, same at garage sales. some people think their garbage is worth a lot.
And unfortunately, once someone is willing to buy it for that money, it is worth that.
Lot's of people with lots of money and little sense.


----------

